# Schmutzwasserpumpe als Teichpumpe möglich



## milworm (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich bin hier neu im Forum und möchte euch gleich eine Frage stellen.  

Also, ein Bekannter von mir der auf einer Uni Bodenkultur und Gartengestaltung studiert hat, stellt für mich einen Teich her. Der Teich hat einen Bauchlauf und fließt dann in einen ca. 3 m2 großen Teich. Im Baumarkt suchten wir eine Pumpe für den Bauchlauf, ist ja klar. Dann nahm er eine stink normale Schmutzwasserpumpe aus dem Regal und meinte, das macht man mit dieser Pumpe auch, und funktioniert auch gut und ist günstig (30 euro) bei Hornbach (Jupi jaj jaj jupi jupi jej)

Auf der Verpackung steht, dass sie im Dauerbetrieb sein kann, weil man dieses kleine Ding, diese kleine Boile raufstecken kann und das wasser automatisch die ganze zeit gepumpt wird. Weiters steht, dass es nur für Klarwasser ist und 300 Watt hat. Der typ hat dann gesagt, dass man die Pumpe halt nicht immer laufen lassen sollte, weil 300 watt schon viel sind. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das funktionieren soll, weil bei solchen kleinen teichen man ja einen filter braucht weil er sich nicht "von selbst" reinigen kann - sozusagen regenerieren. 

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob das gut gehen wird? Ich glaube nämlich dass das Wasser in 2 - 3 wochen voll mit Algen sein wird oder vorher die Pumpe durchbrennt. 

Ah ja, sie pumpt 5000 l in der Stunde, Schlauch anschluss 2,5" 

liebe Grüße aus Österreich
Martin


----------



## heiko-rech (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmutzwasserpumpe als Teichpumpe möglich*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar auf dem Gebiet Teichbau auch nue, aber allein die 300 Watt sind ja schon Grund genug den Bachlauf nicht mit einer solchen Pumpe zu berteiben. Rechne dir mal den Stromverbrauch aus!

Schau dich doch mal um, was richtige Bachlaufpumpen an Leistung haben. Und auch der Geräuchpegel sollte beachtet werden.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## milworm (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmutzwasserpumpe als Teichpumpe möglich*

Ja, stimmt, hab mir ausgerechnet - hört sich jetzt sicher lustig und auch traurig an - 3060 euro/ pro Jahr in Dauerbetrieb. 

Danke für die antwort, und hoffe es kommt noch mehr von diesen guten tipps. 

lg


----------



## Roadrunner (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmutzwasserpumpe als Teichpumpe möglich*

Also ich komme auf 526 EUR:

Bei 300W bzw. 0,3kW macht das dann 0,3kW x 24h x 365 = 2628kWh

Und bei einem Strompreis von 20ct/kWh kommt dann 525,60 EUR raus.

Daumenregel: 10W über ein Jahr kosten 17 EUR, gerundet 20 EUR. Damit kann man Kosten/Einsparungen schön abschätzen.


----------



## milworm (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmutzwasserpumpe als Teichpumpe möglich*

Ah ja, hab mich verrechnet :crazy sorry


----------



## bodo61 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmutzwasserpumpe als Teichpumpe möglich*

Hi,
nur mal zum Vergleich. Ich hab ne kleine Oase Bachlaufpumpe, 2200 L/h, 20 Watt.
Macht einen Jahresverbrauch (theoretisch 365 Tage) von 175 kWh x 20 ct = 35 €.

Und sone Pumpe sollte doch für deinen Miniteich völlig reichen.


----------



## Aristocat (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmutzwasserpumpe als Teichpumpe möglich*

Morgen Martin!
Ich würde Dir empfehlen eine richtige Teich/Bachlaufpumpe anzuschaffen. Diese Schmutzwasserpumpen sind einfach nicht für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt und fressen endlos Strom. Teich ist so oder so ein verflixt teures Hobby (sagt mein GöGa) 
Viel Spaß jedenfalls mit Deinem Teich!
LG
Andrea


----------

